# Fest of the Hemp



## Shade (Aug 12, 2009)

This weekend in Seattle's Myrtle Edwards park by Elliot bay Hemp fest will be taking place. 15th of august through the 16th i believe. Tons of independent vendors that make all theiir own glassworks, clothing , and a shit ton more. Music ,Food yadda yadda. judging by last year hempfest is in a downward spiral towards the complete opposate of why it was started in the first place. Its gotten to bigg 

anywho anyone attending? Ill go to check out the vendors but the music is gettinhg worse everyyear.


----------



## Salem M. (Aug 13, 2009)

hell, Hemp fest, ha. Come to Humboldt for 420 Fest come april 20th. Thats a huge festival in Arcata, California in Redwood Park and lasts all day. The cops are scared of the crowd.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 13, 2009)

wrong forum... moved to events


----------



## Rash L (Aug 16, 2009)

I went to hempfest in 2001 and it was HUGE then, I dont even want to imagine what its like now


----------



## Dameon (Aug 16, 2009)

Ugh, Seattle Hempfest. I'm good on being searched by cops on the way into a Hempfest, and watched by cops during a Hempfest.


----------

